# Suggestion for Blackpowder beginer books



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 2, 2016)

I inherited a TC Hawken 50 cal from my Dad, He got it in the early 80's and I'm sure it hasnt been fired since then. The gun looks new but I intend to drop it by a good gun shop to get it checked out. I know very little about blackpowder and I am looking for suggestions for books/videos/websites to learn Blackpowder shooting/cleaning/maintaince


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 2, 2016)

This website is one of the best places to learn. I got great help and advise from members here! There are some sticky posts like smoke polling 101, with links to other sites as well.

I also own a TC Hawken I like it very much!


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 2, 2016)

Couple of places to start:

http://www.cva.com/Blackpowder-Basics.php

pretty good set of videos.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/lyman_blackpowder.pdf
A little dated and of course emphasizes Lyman products but gives you a pretty good overview of blackpowder shooting.

There is nothing magic about shooting muzzle loaders,  but there are any number of things that you pick up as you shoot more and more.

Nothing is as useful as having someone experienced guide you through a range session or two.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2016)

"The Book of Buckskinning"vols. 1-6.


----------

